# Cipa Tow Mirrors For 2000 Expedition



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm selling these clamp on tow mirrors for a 2000 Expedition. Not sure if they fit other models. Great condition, no scratches or cracks. $50.00 shipped.







OBO


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Make me an offer guys. I just don't need them anymore.


----------

